# QLD:clontarf winter spots



## Yakcity (Jul 18, 2014)

Hey just joined,

Just moved to clontarf took the yak out Margate the weekend gone got a a decent tailor and just grinnerz any ideas of spots on the margate end.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Welcome aboard Yakcity

Plenty of guys and trips in your area

Try posting in the trips section and see about tagging along woth some of the other guys
Much better and easier

good luck


----------



## Grug (Mar 13, 2014)

Hey. I just play around out the front of the boat ramp at Margate when work coincides with wind. Have got some nice fish. Got my PB snapper and flathead out there.


----------

